# Who has purchased a DemonFX pedal?



## music6000

If so, what's the Verdict regarding Build quality & Playability to what it's knocking off!
Friedman has filed a Cease & Desist, I can't blame him for a Mass produced pedal, they are not DIY!!!
This is some of the range available, It's pretty obvious which pedal it's cloning!


----------



## Harry Klippton

Never heard of em


----------



## Betty Wont

I'm surprised Reverb is allowing them to be sold. I got banned for selling bare box clones without any artwork.


----------



## Big Monk

I see they cloned Analog Mike right down to the white washers...


----------



## Paradox916

Betty Wont said:


> I'm surprised Reverb is allowing them to be sold. I got banned for selling bare box clones without any artwork.


Seriously,you get flagged even saying “comparable to” and this dude is doing straight up knock offs…


----------



## jeffwhitfield

On sale on Amazon too. Man…that egregious. At least my clones are original with just a hint of the original.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Paradox916

Their web site even claims “copyrights” 🤣


----------



## music6000

Betty Wont said:


> I'm surprised Reverb is allowing them to be sold. I got banned for selling bare box clones without any artwork.


I'm not sure what this is a clone of, $89.00 on Evilbay :


----------



## Big Monk

music6000 said:


> I'm not sure what this is a clone of, $89.00 on Evilbay :



The King Tone Duellist.


----------



## music6000

They do 2 Microtube pedals:


			Amazon.com


----------



## music6000

Big Monk said:


> The King Tone Duellist.


The Dual
I


----------



## benny_profane

These are wild.


----------



## music6000

King Of Drive


----------



## music6000




----------



## vigilante398

I'm kind of impressed at the brazenness. Looking at gutshots it looks like they're using decent components, they seem to be reasonably well-made (albeit ugly) clones. They're based in Hong Kong, so they obviously don't care about US intellectual property law. Everybody builds clones, I don't take issue with that, but using trademarked names and logos takes it to the next level.


----------



## carlinb17

Reminds me of ridiculous items like this



			Amazon.com


----------



## Big Monk

carlinb17 said:


> Reminds me of ridiculous items like this
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com



At least the Demon FX stuff comes with a circuit!


----------



## carlinb17

Big Monk said:


> At least the Demon FX stuff comes with a circuit!


They have those too



			https://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Overdrive-Effect-Centaur-Professional/dp/B06XY2YXCN/ref=sr_1_4?crid=4G446KWN1HM&keywords=klon+centaur&qid=1646689666&sprefix=Klon+%2Caps%2C101&sr=8-4
		



edit

this one is The whole package



			https://www.amazon.com/Diecast-Aluminum-Overdrive-Effects-Enclosed/dp/B06XW8VPQW/ref=sr_1_91?crid=2FMY8TL2IW5W2&keywords=klon+centaur&qid=1646689935&sprefix=Klon%2Caps%2C118&sr=8-91


----------



## pcb rookie

Paradox916 said:


> Their web site even claims “copyrights” 🤣


Looks like some people have a different definition of copyrights ....


----------



## benny_profane

Betty Wont said:


> I'm surprised Reverb is allowing them to be sold. I got banned for selling bare box clones without any artwork.


Reverb’s IP/legal department is impossible to understand. I think they just make up policies ad hoc.


----------



## zgrav

I sort of like the "demon brazeness" of the enterprise.


----------



## Big Monk

benny_profane said:


> Reverb’s IP/legal department is impossible to understand. I think they just make up policies ad hoc.



I got flagged for using Fuzz Face in my title for a Si FF build. 

What else do you call it?!


----------



## jeffwhitfield

benny_profane said:


> Reverb’s IP/legal department is impossible to understand. I think they just make up policies ad hoc.


Or just respond to whatever bullshit complaints from certain pedal makers.


----------



## jeffwhitfield

Big Monk said:


> I got flagged for using Fuzz Face in my title for a Si FF build.
> 
> What else do you call it?!


Just take out most of the vowels. Fzz Fce. Or maybe Fazz Fuce. 🤪


----------



## music6000

jeffwhitfield said:


> Just take out most of the vowels. Fzz Fce. Or maybe Fazz Fuce. 🤪


Buyer: This guy can't even spell, how good is the Pedal he just Built!!!


----------



## vigilante398

carlinb17 said:


> Reminds me of ridiculous items like this
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Lol, I totally bought a couple of those (one gold, one silver) a few years back and built klones into them with those cloned original boards.


----------



## carlinb17

It’s still cheaper than a real one!


----------



## Feral Feline

I’d love to have the full blown klone with enKlosure etc, and then put a ridiculous graphic on it that in no way resembles the original authentic design;
That or
Just the enKlosure with a ridiculous circuit inside (Great Destroyer into Rainbow Machine or whatever etc), and _still_ have a stoooopidd graphic on it…


ie — I want the look of the Klon, but I want it to SCREAM, 

THIS IS NOT THE KLON(E) YOU’RE LOOKING FOR!


In fact, that oughta be the name of the pedal & the graphic 😹





Sorry, no photochop skills. Just imagine that on an enKlosure with knobs & footswitch.


----------



## MichaelW

I have a DemonFX "King of Drive" KOT clone. And it's about as clone-ish as it gets right down to the Nichichon FG and Panasonic EQV caps. Who knows if the caps are real or not. The 4580's look legit to me, but wtf do I know
I do know that it's a GREAT sounding pedal and from A/B testing videos I've listened to very close to the KOT.
The DemonFX comes with the high gain mod on an internal switch.

In fact, it was this pedal that got me interested in trying to build my own pedal. In reading the bazillion interwebz threads about the KOT and it's clones exposed me to all this talk about magical fairy dust unobtanium diodes, 4 year waiting lists, "only 10 available on Wednesdays at 1pm Eastern", etc that I was intrigued.....then I found PedalPCB.com.....my credit card bill has been piling up just a tad faster than all these capacitors, resistors, IC's, etc at my workbench. (Yet, I never seem to have that ONE value cap for my current build and bam there goes another $35 order.....sigh).

So, there's a couple of different KOT clones out there that I "think" are in fact the same pedal as the DemonFX pedal. (68Pedals "King of Clone", 98Pedals "King of Tone" and a company called LY Pedals that goes so far as to actually make a counterfeit KOT.) The gut shots of all the above mentioned clones look like the same builder to me, just different branding and selling outlets. When I was looking for a KOT alternative the 68Pedals version was going for over $100 on Ebay. I saw the DemonFX version on Amazon for $59 so I snagged it since it was a low risk proposition.

I was thinking if I really liked it, I'd put myself on the AnalogMan waiting list or try to snag one of the elusive "Wednesday only" Prince of Tone pedals. Little did I realize I'd be building them myself and tweaking the heck out of them and be doing late night internet searches for NOS diodes hahaha.

Joyo has gotten into the KOT game with their new "King of Kings" pedal. The whole Joyo "R" Series of pedals are clones but very good sounding and good build quality. I've played their Tauren (Klon), Tai-Chi (Zen Drive), Zip Amp (BB Preamp) clones. They all sound and look excellent but this was right when I started building so I returned them all (Yeehaw Amazon Prime baby!) and committed myself to learning how to build them all myself.

The DemonFX build quality is not as good as the Joyo R series pedals. The finish on my pedal is starting to flake off just sitting on my desk hah. I can't imagine it holding up very well for a real gigging musician. But it's been a decent tonal reference pedal for my own Paragon tweaks and satisfied a curiosity itch for a ridiculously hyped and unavailable pedal.


----------



## DeadRiff

Feral Feline said:


> I’d love to have the full blown klone with enKlosure etc, and then put a ridiculous graphic on it that in no way resembles the original authentic design;
> That or
> Just the enKlosure with a ridiculous circuit inside (Great Destroyer into Rainbow Machine or whatever etc), and _still_ have a stoooopidd graphic on it…
> 
> 
> ie — I want the look of the Klon, but I want it to SCREAM,
> 
> THIS IS NOT THE KLON(E) YOU’RE LOOKING FOR!
> 
> 
> In fact, that oughta be the name of the pedal & the graphic 😹
> 
> View attachment 23861
> 
> Sorry, no photochop skills. Just imagine that on an enKlosure with knobs & footswitch.


I got you, dawg


----------



## HamishR

I use 1590BB enclosures for building dual 4-knob drive pedals, so 8 knobs and 2 switches per box. If I could get one of those Klone enclosures with no holes drilled in it I would. One of my dual ODs would be perfect in it. I wish there was more variety in enclosures. I really like the Rockett FX "Road Series" Boxes like the Caliber 45 comes in. They're nice and compact and extremely tough.


----------



## music6000

HamishR said:


> I use 1590BB enclosures for building dual 4-knob drive pedals, so 8 knobs and 2 switches per box. If I could get one of those Klone enclosures with no holes drilled in it I would. One of my dual ODs would be perfect in it. I wish there was more variety in enclosures. I really like the Rockett FX "Road Series" Boxes like the Caliber 45 comes in. They're nice and compact and extremely tough.


It can be done but you have to weld up all the Holes, Remove the Battery support tang on the inside
Sand the top Smooth or create a Brushed finish like in the Pedal below.
This is the Powder Blue PCB's, it's a Tight fit as the inside of the enclosure has large rounded Corners at the top!:


----------



## HamishR

Haha! That sounds like way too much work!

A friend once got me to build a Klone for him with a Ceriatone Kit (I think). It had that enclosure and it's quite substantial, isn't it?


----------



## music6000

HamishR said:


> Haha! That sounds like way too much work!
> 
> A friend once got me to build a Klone for him with a Ceriatone Kit (I think). It had that enclosure and it's quite substantial, isn't it?


Heres what the Guts looks like
 You can retain the the In & Out jacks & drill the power jack larger:
You have to move the Footswitch hole!


----------

